# Emerald Coast Marine



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Wanted to say thanks to Kenny and his team at Emerald Coast Marine. Had some fuel issues on a low hour Suzuki 175. They sorted thru and corrected the issues quickly and at a very fair price. The best part was the ability to work with a forum member and trusted business. Thanks Kenny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good folks up there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's why Kenny is the Mann ! Glad your back up and running Mike.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------

